

Adaptive Parallel Computation with CUDA Dynamic Parallelism - AndreyKarpov
http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/introduction-cuda-dynamic-parallelism/

======
bjwbell
Nvidia is YEARS ahead of the competition. They're playing a whole different
game.

~~~
bainsfather
I recently switched from CUDA to OpenCL, so I could use AMD's cards which are
(imo) much better value. So yes, Nvidia are playing a different game - premium
prices.

I can see why many people prefer them though, if they have the cash - setting
up AMD's cards on Linux is a real pain with drivers, profiler, etc - in that
department Nvidia are miles ahead (whilst AMD and their customers are in the
7th circle of hell).

Hopefully the competition will keep spurring them both on.

~~~
pjmlp
So when will OpenCL provide the same support for integrated C++ and Fortran
development, on the same source file, CUDA allows for?

Only now is OpenCL having the first steps with language agnostic GPGPU bytcode
and C++ support.

That premium price pays off in developer productivity.

~~~
ginko
> So when will OpenCL provide the same support for integrated C++ and Fortran
> development, on the same source file, CUDA allows for?

Pretty much any language that has an llvm backend should be easy to port to
OpenCL now that we have SPIR.

